# "Spanish Only" in "Other Romance Languages"? Why?



## natasha2000

Hello,

I see that some rearranging has been done, and I like it. 
The only thing that I don't se logical is putting Spanish Only forum among Other romance languages.

All other languages like French, Italian and Portugese that have their own group of forums, inclyde Xlanguage only in the very same group, i.e. French Only is in French group, together with French English or FrenchSpanish. Italian group is the same. I think that since Spanish language also has its own group it is more logical to put Spanish Only in its own group.

I also think that English only should have its own group, and not to be placed in Other languages group.


----------



## elroy

This has been brought up before.

The problem is that the category with the Spanish forums is called "Spanish-English" and not just "Spanish."

What would be the benefits of making "English Only" a separate category?


----------



## fenixpollo

This has been brought up before, and the suggestion that was made before was to *change the category of "Spanish-English" to merely "Spanish*", to include SO.


----------



## cuchuflete

One of the reasons to separate Spanish Only from the translation forums is to avoid, or at least reduce, the placement of translation requests there.  In defiance of logic and common sense, people still do ask for translations in Solamente español and in English Only, but keeping the monolingual forums somewhat apart does reduce the incidences of common sense on vacation.


----------



## TrentinaNE

> This has been brought up before, and the suggestion that was made before was to *change the category of "Spanish-English" to merely "Spanish*", to include SO.


 
But then does Italian-Spanish belong under the sub-group Spanish or under Italian? What about French-Spanish? As I understand it, each forum can appear under only one group heading. 

I think having "Spanish Only" apart from a catch-all "Spanish" group is kind of a neat acknowledgement that the Spanish language is a major player here at WRF, more or less co-equal with English.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

> But then does Italian-Spanish belong under the sub-group Spanish or under Italian? What about French-Spanish? As I understand it, each forum can appear under only one group heading.


 
I believe that those dual language pairs are placed in the _less_ trafficked language (i.e., French and Italian), to balance out labor and traffic.


----------



## TrentinaNE

ElaineG said:


> I believe that those dual language pairs are placed in the _less_ trafficked language (i.e., French and Italian), to balance out labor and traffic.


Exactly.  And having a Spanish-English sub-forum apart from other languages is an implicit acknowledgement that both Spanish and English are "heavily trafficked" at WRF!   

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Sorry, didn't realize your question was rhetorical.


----------



## natasha2000

English Only is very frequently visited forum unlike the other languages forums in Other Languages Forum. That is why it should have a title of its own. I think all English Only participants have deserved it... 

I understand the logic of Cuchuflete's thinking - to separate Spanish only from English-Spanish group in order to avoid misplaced questions.

But then... Why not then separate all romance only languages in a group of Romance Languages, and have a group that would consist of Spanish Only, Italian Only, French only and Portugese Only forums?

I really don't mind if the division stays as it is now, but I was thinking of newcomers... It would be more neat and they would find their way more quickly...


----------



## cuchuflete

There is, as far as I have been able to figure out so far, no single "right" answer to the groupings.  Much of the layout is
designed to facilitate Search/búsqueda.  The forum software allows for a search of a major forum group, including sub-forums.   I may be wrong here, but I don't believe you can simultaneously search sub-forums in two separate groups.

Is this something to worry about?  You can tell us.

If people mostly search in one forum or group only, it may be.  If they generally search all open forums, this may point to some different possibilities for arrangement of the main menu.  

Even with the arrangement we have today, I have closed or moved quite a few requests for translation in the English Only forum today.   Wherever and however we arrange things, it may take some newbies a little while to get adjusted.


_________________________________
Context is not as beautiful as a daylily, but it comes close.


----------



## mkellogg

I agree that it is a little strange, but that is how it has evolved.   SO was put there mainly to keep people from misplacing Es-En translation threads.  My question (that I'm asking myself now) if why misplaced threads isn't a problem with the French and Italian monolingual forums.


----------



## mickaël

mkellogg said:


> I agree that it is a little strange, but that is how it has evolved.   SO was put there mainly to keep people from misplacing Es-En translation threads.  My question (that I'm asking myself now) if why misplaced threads isn't a problem with the French and Italian monolingual forums.


Sometimes, it also occurs in the Only French forum. But probably less because there are less people learning French and cause I believe that the Spanish-English title is not enough visible in the main page, in comparaison with the French-English one.


----------



## natasha2000

mkellogg said:


> I agree that it is a little strange, but that is how it has evolved.  SO was put there mainly to keep people from misplacing Es-En translation threads. My question (that I'm asking myself now) if why misplaced threads isn't a problem with the French and Italian monolingual forums.


 
I guess this is because the traffic in SE forum is a lot more busy than in FE or IE. 

I undrestand now that the division of forums is not made according to the types of languages, but according to the practical reasons and in order to make functioning of WR smoother. Thank you all.


----------

